# What is the best material of cloth for cleaning kitchen and dining table?



## kenny1999 (Aug 13, 2019)

Too many choices in the market, the feel are all different. What is the best material for cleaning (mostly drying) cookware and table made of wood?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 13, 2019)

I use cotton kitchen towels to dry handwashed kitchen items. It would also work on a wood table.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 13, 2019)

I use cotton, too


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 13, 2019)

My preference for drying dishes is linen. My preference for other things is cotton. I prefer natural fibers. Hemp is a good substitute for linen.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 13, 2019)

I use cotton bar mops or flour sack towels in the kitchen.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 13, 2019)

I buy microfibre towels from the auto parts section of Target (or COSTCO). They really soak up a lot of water. Plus, if they are safe for use on a Ferrari, they are safe for use on your dishes and table. 

https://www.costco.com/Kirkland-Sig...6-in-x-16-in,-36-count.product.100356999.html

For big jobs, like drying a wet poodle, the large waffle-cloth microfiber towels are great. 

CD


----------



## taxlady (Aug 13, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I buy microfibre towels from the auto parts section of Target (or COSTCO). They really soak up a lot of water. Plus, if they are safe for use on a Ferrari, they are safe for use on your dishes and table.
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Kirkland-Sig...6-in-x-16-in,-36-count.product.100356999.html
> 
> ...



Well, they won't scratch the surfaces. I use them for cleaning my glasses (spectacles). I learned about them in a car detailing forum. I never thought about using them for drying dishes, but they probably would do a good job.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 13, 2019)

I usually use J-Cloths for cleaning kitchen surfaces. I think they are the same thing as HandiWipes. The benefit is that they can dry really quickly if hung up and then don't harbour microorganisms.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 13, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Well, they won't scratch the surfaces. I use them for cleaning my glasses (spectacles). I learned about them in a car detailing forum. I never thought about using them for drying dishes, but they probably would do a good job.



I have used them in a pinch to wipe my cameras and lenses. I always have a couple in my camera bag. 

I have a ton of them -- some for indoors, some for the cars. I never mix the two. I keep a basket in the laundry so I can use them in the house, and toss them in the basket to be washed. 

CD


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 14, 2019)

Probably all that cotton in the rag bag in my workshop would be good, but they wouldn't look very good hanging in my kitchen!


----------



## caseydog (Aug 14, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> Probably all that cotton in the rag bag in my workshop would be good, but they wouldn't look very good hanging in my kitchen!



I hope all those rags are stored safely, especially used ones. Chemical soaked rags can self combust. 

CD


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 14, 2019)

Don't worry CD - I don't keep any used ones, except draped over the edge of the trash can, to dry out.  The bag is all old stuff, washed, and brought down to the bag, for when I need them.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 14, 2019)

CWS4322 said:


> My preference for drying dishes is linen. My preference for other things is cotton. I prefer natural fibers. Hemp is a good substitute for linen.


In my other life. before I had to take care of The Elders, I used to weave. I would weave linen dish towels. I like the linen dish towels from Ireland my Mom has. I want to weave again, some day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 14, 2019)

Cotton flour sack towels.


----------



## kenny1999 (Aug 14, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Well, they won't scratch the surfaces. I use them for cleaning my glasses (spectacles). I learned about them in a car detailing forum. I never thought about using them for drying dishes, but they probably would do a good job.



Is all kind of cloth marketed to be "micro-fibre" the same as you and he said?


----------



## kenny1999 (Aug 14, 2019)

by the way, is micro-fibre or cotton safe for all surfaces?


----------



## taxlady (Aug 14, 2019)

kenny1999 said:


> Is all kind of cloth marketed to be "micro-fibre" the same as you and he said?



Microfibre cloth can be made of various materials. It also comes in a terrycloth version and a smooth silky version. There are some variations in quality, but they do tend to be very good at not scratching surfaces. Of course, if one makes the effort to use them wrong, they might be able to scratch something. The terrycloth ones are quite absorbent.

Is that what you meant?


----------



## caseydog (Aug 14, 2019)

kenny1999 said:


> by the way, is micro-fibre or cotton safe for all surfaces?



Micro-fibre is safe for all surfaces. I use them on everything. I have three different colors. One color is only for drying things that are clean. Another is more general purpose. The third color is for heavier cleaning where they will probably get stained. 

When they get really stained or worn, they become "garage towels." 

I also keep a clean one on my desk to clean my reading eyeglasses. 

One warning, make sure surfaces such as a ceramic cooktop are not hot. They melt. Guess how I know that. 

CD


----------



## taxlady (Aug 15, 2019)

Kenny, if you do get some microfibre cloths, here's a tip: don't use fabric softener on them. I have been told it gums them up.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 15, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Kenny, if you do get some microfibre cloths, here's a tip: don't use fabric softener on them. I have been told it gums them up.



Yes, don't use fabric softener. None of those dryer sheets, either. Machine wash in warm water, regular detergent. Machine dry at a low temperature -- they dry really fast, too. Maybe 20 minutes. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 15, 2019)

I use dryer sheets with my microfiber cloths and they're fine.


----------



## kenny1999 (Aug 15, 2019)

$5 for 8 pieces of different colors of "Micro-fibre" cloth in supermarket here now today.


----------



## kenny1999 (Aug 28, 2019)

*One last question - Should I hand wash or machine wash the microfibre cloth after use??*


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2019)

kenny1999 said:


> *One last question - Should I hand wash or machine wash the microfibre cloth after use??*



I use both methods. I choose which method depending on my mood. Just remember not to use fabric softener.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 28, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I use both methods. I choose which method depending on my mood. Just remember not to use fabric softener.


I use fabric softener sheets and it doesn't seem to have caused any problems.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I use fabric softener sheets and it doesn't seem to have caused any problems.



But, that isn't liquid fabric softener. I know people who have had a problem with that with micro fibre cloths.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 28, 2019)

taxlady said:


> But, that isn't liquid fabric softener. I know people who have had a problem with that with micro fibre cloths.



I don't use any kind of fabric softener, including dryer sheets. I just don't see a reason, since microfibre is naturally very soft. I use some of those microfibre sheets to clean my reading glasses, and they work wonderfully -- as is. I don't want to have any fabric softener residue on my glasses, especially since the microfibre works great without it. If is ain't broke, don't fix it. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Aug 28, 2019)

kenny1999 said:


> *One last question - Should I hand wash or machine wash the microfibre cloth after use??*



I machine wash them at a medium temperature, by themselves. I don't wash them with anything that could add lint to the mix. I have enough to make a full load, I'm not wasting a wash load. I machine dry them at a _low_ temperature for about 20 minutes. They don't need a lot of time and high temperatures to dry. 

By themselves, microfibre towels produce virtually no lint. If you mix them with cotton items, especially terrycloth towels, you add lint. Ask any _professional_ car detailer, and they will do the same thing. 

So, machine wash warm, and machine dry low. Bob's you uncle (as the Brits would say). 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Aug 28, 2019)

If you really want to _*geek out *_over microfibre towels, watch this video by one of the best car detailers in the country. They detail cars for the Pebble Beach Concours de' Elegance. 

Keep in mind, he is washing towels that have been used to detail cars, so they are going to have car wax in them. 

I use basically the same method to wash my car detailing towels. And, pretty much the same method to wash all my microfibre towels -- but my kitchen towels don't have car wax in them, so they don't leave any residue in my washer, so I don't have to clean the washer after I do a load.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9W-mMJicSM

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 29, 2019)

taxlady said:


> But, that isn't *liquid* fabric softener. I know people who have had a problem with that with micro fibre cloths.


You didn't say liquid fabric softener


----------



## caseydog (Aug 29, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> You didn't say liquid fabric softener



GG, you don't need ANY fabric softener, and you shouldn't use it. Watch the video I posted. Believe it or not, that guy knows more than you (gasp) on this subject, and so do I (double  gasp). 

Machine wash in plain liquid detergent with warm water. Dry on low heat -- no dryer sheets! It is that simple. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 29, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I machine wash them at a medium temperature, by themselves. I don't wash them with anything that could add lint to the mix. I have enough to make a full load, I'm not wasting a wash load. I machine dry them at a _low_ temperature for about 20 minutes. They don't need a lot of time and high temperatures to dry.
> 
> By themselves, microfibre towels produce virtually no lint. If you mix them with cotton items, especially terrycloth towels, you add lint. Ask any _professional_ car detailer, and they will do the same thing.
> 
> So, machine wash warm, and machine dry low. Bob's you uncle (as the Brits would say).





caseydog said:


> I don't use any kind of fabric softener, including dryer sheets. I just don't see a reason, since microfibre is naturally very soft. I use some of those microfibre sheets to clean my reading glasses, and they work wonderfully -- as is. I don't want to have any fabric softener residue on my glasses, especially since the microfibre works great without it. If is ain't broke, don't fix it.


I use a few microfiber cloths - not towels - for household cleaning. I don't deliberately use fabric softener sheets on them - they just go through the washer and dryer with everything else. I've never noticed any residue on glass or wood or any other surfaces after cleaning with them.

I'm not really concerned with what _professional_ car detailers do.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 29, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I use a few microfiber cloths - not towels - for household cleaning. I don't deliberately use fabric softener sheets on them - they just go through the washer and dryer with everything else. I've never noticed any residue on glass or wood or any other surfaces after cleaning with them.
> 
> I'm not really concerned with what _professional_ car detailers do.



I used the word "towels," but what I was saying applies to microfibre "cloths" too. 

I posted the proper way to wash and dry microfibre towels/cloths, with links to supporting "evidence." That's something you do all the time when you tell us we are "doing it wrong." 

Well, now it is my turn to say, "You're doing it wrong." If it works for you, go ahead and do it. I have no problem with that. But, I am sharing the right way to wash and dry microfibre -- and it is super easy to do. If you only use a few microfibre towels/cloths, I can see why you would mix them in with the rest of your laundry. That is just not the best way to wash and dry microfibre. It is what it is. 

So, "let the people decide" based on the information presented. 

CD


----------



## taxlady (Aug 29, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> You didn't say liquid fabric softener



But, I wouldn't use the dryer sheets either. Maybe it doesn't matter when cleaning in the house, but as the video mentioned, you don't want to use dryer sheets if you are going to be polishing your car with them. I realize that some people are not that picky when polishing their car, but I and a lot of other people are. I learned about micro fibre towels in a detailing forum.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 29, 2019)

taxlady said:


> But, I wouldn't use the dryer sheets either. Maybe it doesn't matter when cleaning in the house, but as the video mentioned, you don't want to use dryer sheets if you are going to be polishing your car with them. I realize that some people are not that picky when polishing their car, but I and a lot of other people are. I learned about micro fibre towels in a detailing forum.



That's how I learned about them. Then I figured, if it is good enough for a Ferrari, it is more than good enough for my house. I can get 36 of them for $17.99 at COSTCO -- fifty cents a towel/cloth. 

A package of six paper towel rolls lasts me well over six months. I have fifty bucks worth of re-useable microfibre towels/cloths that I use instead of one use and trash paper towels. 

CD


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 29, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I realize that some people are not that picky when polishing their car, but I and a lot of other people are.


Polish a car?  I don't even remember the last time I washed mine.  It's been months.  But that's why I have gray cars - you can hardly tell the difference.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 29, 2019)

taxlady said:


> But, I wouldn't use the dryer sheets either. Maybe it doesn't matter when cleaning in the house, but as the video mentioned, you don't want to use dryer sheets if you are going to be polishing your car with them. I realize that some people are not that picky when polishing their car, but I and a lot of other people are. I learned about micro fibre towels in a detailing forum.


I didn't watch the video because I don't really want to geek out about what car detailers do, since I don't use them on my vehicle. I'm simply sharing my experience.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 29, 2019)

caseydog said:


> That's something you do all the time when you tell us we are "doing it wrong."
> 
> Well, now it is my turn to say, "You're doing it wrong." If it works for you, go ahead and do it.



Lose the quotes, Casey. I have never once said, "You're doing it wrong." If that's how you hear a correction, that's your issue, not mine.

I'm not doing it wrong for my purposes and the OP was asking about using them for cleaning the dining room table, so my response is appropriate. Yours is off topic - not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 29, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Lose the quotes, Casey. I have never once said, "You're doing it wrong." If that's how you hear a correction, that's your issue, not mine.
> 
> I'm not doing it wrong for my purposes and the OP was asking about using them for cleaning the dining room table, so my response is appropriate. Yours is off topic - not that there's anything wrong with that.



But GG, you don't see the point. You to correct us regularly, but get in a huff when we correct you -- well, at least some of us. You can certainly wash your microfibre anyway you want. Someone asked about washing microfibre towels. Fabric softener and dryer sheets are just not recommended. 

I'm getting weary of this. If you want the last word, it's all yours. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 29, 2019)

You're so predictable, Casey  And quit pretending you speak for 'us." Unless you can show me a poll, you're speaking only for yourself.


----------

